# does the second amendment give you the right to bear arms?



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

vote here!
http://www.usatoday.com/news/quickquestion/2007/november/popup5895.htm


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks.


----------



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

Heck yes it does.


----------



## S.W.Ill (Jul 14, 2006)

97% for right now.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

thank you!...:thumbs_up


----------



## NorCalSkinner (May 26, 2007)

1,121,285 votes when I cast mine, and like "S.W.Ill" posted: 97% said YES, 2% No, and a mere 1% undecided.... so what is the problem with our many of our politicians and some courts?


----------



## DeerslayinSOB (Aug 11, 2006)

NorCalSkinner said:


> 1,121,285 votes when I cast mine, and like "S.W.Ill" posted: 97% said YES, 2% No, and a mere 1% undecided.... so what is the problem with our many of our politicians and some courts?


The problem is we have to live the way they want us to. The Gov. wants to get rid of guns but what I don't think they can get into their thick skulls is that the bad guys will get them either way. Heck most of the guns used in killings are guns bought off of the streets. I live near Chicago and Daley had this no handgun law for any residents of the city but somehow we still have multiple gang shootings every year. I know those guns weren't bought legally. Here in Illinois it doesn't matter where you live because Chicago dictates everything for the state.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

looks good for now,,,but wait until USA Today cast there 40 million votes at the end,,,,,,they will make it look anyway they want


----------



## SputterFuss (Apr 12, 2006)

The SCOTUS voted 5-4 that it does. That's the vote that counts!


----------



## UCNYbowhunter (Mar 31, 2007)

1,123,759


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Most definitely!


----------



## rjtfroggy (Dec 5, 2006)

I say yes along with a million other voters.
Barack,Reid,and Pelosi say no way no matter what the court has said.
Who is going to win?


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

NorCalSkinner said:


> so what is the problem with our many of our politicians and some courts?


It seems as though our elected officials have forgotten that THEY WORK FOR US, not the highest bidder or whatever extremist group gets them a few extra votes.


----------



## Cyrille (Nov 30, 2008)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> It seems as though our elected officials have forgotten that THEY WORK FOR US, not the highest bidder or whatever extremist group gets them a few extra votes.


 That there is the problem, Now if we would all get together and vote the blankity blanks out of office----


----------



## xman59 (Jan 19, 2009)

They dont work for us, they work for themselves


----------



## Silver Pine (Dec 9, 2005)

rjtfroggy said:


> I say yes along with a million other voters.
> Barack,Reid,and Pelosi say no way no matter what the court has said.
> Who is going to win?



We will. "IF" we stick together and support the organizations that support our goals, like the NRA. 

We can't sit back and wait to see what "Change" Obama, Emanual, Holder, Pelosi and Reid have in mind for this country. It will be too late then.

:cocktail:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> It seems as though our elected officials have forgotten that THEY WORK FOR US, not the highest bidder or whatever extremist group gets them a few extra votes.


The problem is, they also work for all those other citizens that don't think that individual citizens should be able to own guns.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> The problem is, they also work for all those other citizens that don't think that individual citizens should be able to own guns.


Are you talking about the 2% of people in the above poll? I thought the representation of the people (elected officials) was supposed to honor the majority, not the minority. It seems lately that the minority has been trying to take things away from the majority (guns, the word God on money, etc).


----------



## Hoosierflogger (Jan 14, 2009)

*Does the second ammendment give you the right to bear arms?*

Does the Pope wear a funny hat?


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoosierflogger said:


> Does the Pope wear a funny hat?


Haha :thumbs_up
Nomination for 'Post of the Thread!'


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> Are you talking about the 2% of people in the above poll? I thought the representation of the people (elected officials) was supposed to honor the majority, not the minority. It seems lately that the minority has been trying to take things away from the majority (guns, the word God on money, etc).


What is the validity in the unscientific way that poll was conducted? Did you see the other poll on linked on AT recently, on CNN? Hunting was losing very handily there. Which one should we go by? 
If you REALLY believe that the majority of US citizens believes we have an individual right to own guns then you should have no problem with us voting on it, would you? 
That's why this country is a Republic, not a Democracy, or there would only be the rights that the majority wants us to have.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

Dchiefransom said:


> What is the validity in the unscientific way that poll was conducted? Did you see the other poll on linked on AT recently, on CNN? Hunting was losing very handily there. Which one should we go by?
> If you REALLY believe that the majority of US citizens believes we have an individual right to own guns then you should have no problem with us voting on it, would you?
> That's why this country is a Republic, not a Democracy, or there would only be the rights that the majority wants us to have.


I agree that the polls were very unscientific. However, the CNN poll asked 'Do you Hunt' not 'Do you think Hunting should be allowed'. Of course a poll on CNN would get a poor result like that due to the detached liberal audience it has in many major cities, and some states (NY, California, etc). I dont know if the USAToday audience is any more balanced though.

I think I'm missing something in your next two comments. I do believe that the majority of Americans believe we have an individual right to own guns. Even the Ultra-liberal Obama thinks the 2nd Amendment gives us that right.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

OH_Hunter24 said:


> I agree that the polls were very unscientific. However, the CNN poll asked 'Do you Hunt' not 'Do you think Hunting should be allowed'. Of course a poll on CNN would get a poor result like that due to the detached liberal audience it has in many major cities, and some states (NY, California, etc). I dont know if the USAToday audience is any more balanced though.
> 
> I think I'm missing something in your next two comments. I do believe that the majority of Americans believe we have an individual right to own guns. Even the Ultra-liberal Obama thinks the 2nd Amendment gives us that right.


We'll have to disagree on the majority of Americans, since I believe that they, like President Obama, think that the Second Amendment is a right that can be limited for the convenience of the government, and still called a right.


----------



## FLDXT (Feb 15, 2008)

*From an EMAIL!*

Granddad once said to me,..."Son, there comes a time in every man's life when he stops bustin' knuckles and starts bustin' caps,..and usually it's when he becomes too old to take an rear whuppin".

I don't carry a gun to kill people. 
I carry a gun to keep from being Killed.

I don't carry a gun to scare people. 
I carry a gun because sometimes this world can be a scary place.

I don't carry a gun because I'm paranoid. 
I carry a gun because there are real threats in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I'm evil. 
I carry a gun because I have lived long enough to see the evil in the world.

I don't carry a gun because I hate the government. 
I carry a gun because I understand the limitations of government.

I don't carry a gun because I'm angry. 
I carry a gun so that I don't have to spend the rest of my life hating 
myself for failing to be prepared.

I don't carry a gun because I want to shoot someone. 
I carry a gun because I want to die at a ripe old age in my bed, and not on a
sidewalk somewhere tomorrow afternoon.

I don't carry a gun because I'm a cowboy. 
I carry a gun because, when I die and go to Heaven, I want to be a cowboy.

I don't carry a gun to make me feel like a man. 
I carry a gun because men know how to take care of themselves and the ones they love.

I don't carry a gun because I feel inadequate.
I carry a gun because, unarmed and facing three armed thugs, I am inadequate.

I don't carry a gun because I love it.
I carry a gun because I love life and the people who make it meaningful to me.

"Police Protection" is an oxymoron. Free citizens must protect
themselves. Police do not protect you from crime;...they usually just investigate the crime after it happens,...and then call someone in to clean up the mess.

Personally, I carry a gun because I'm too young to die,..and too old to take a butt whuppin'."

author unknown (but obviously brilliant)....(Remember, the average response time to a 911 call is over 4 minutes.The average response time of a .357 magnum is 1400 feet per second.)

PS: Keep your trust in God;...because our government has failed.


----------



## OH_Hunter24 (Nov 3, 2008)

FLDXT, Thanks for sharing. That was a great post! :thumbs_up
I have been wanting to get my Concealed Carry License for a long time but I always work weekends, which is when the classes are. Now that I find myself unemployed, I have the time but I didn't have the cash. When I get my tax return back, $135 of it will go straight to the CCW class. I want to get it ASAP while I still have the right.


----------



## jetthelooter (Feb 9, 2009)

yes it does. the phrase "the right of the people to keep and bear Arms" is the important one. the phrase "A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State" refers to the time in which the united states was formed every male citizen could be drafted into the militia. in that time period a militia was the same thing we today refer to as the armed forces. it was their term for army, navy, air force, and marines. when people were conscripted into service the government expected them to already be proficient with the use of firearms and bring their own personal weapons to war.

the second amendment should also be a great concern to anyone who uses a weapon for anything. it does not distinguish between firearms or bows or even large clubs. it simply refers to arms.

our current crop of idiots with the D and R behind their names that inhabit washington do not want an armed and informed society. removing firearms is just one step with archery being next. they do not want anyone capable of self defense to be left in existence in this country. right now their primary focus is firearms, but opressive political regimes like our current office holders will not stop at boomsticks.


----------



## Ronbo 316 (Feb 1, 2009)

The scotus may have voted in our favor but it wont matter now that Holder is in charge of the BATF. You remember him....the anti-gun attorney in the Heller case. They'll let us keep our guns but good luck buying ammo or new guns in the future for that matter. He will be shutting down gun stores in record numbers.....expect it in the near future.


----------



## FireNHunt (Feb 11, 2009)

voted!:zip:


----------

